# 2nd Class From 2013 BPD Eligibility List



## BostonIrish

Anyone know when cards for the 2nd class will start being sent out. Sounds like there is a class in December, but does anyone know when cards will start getting pulled for the second class? Also, anyone know what range of civil service score they will be looking for? First class was definitely mostly vets and those who scored 100, so I am trying to guess whether or not I'd receive a card for the 2nd class based on my score.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Class of 60 BPD and 20-30 Regionals (they still call them that?) will start Dec 8. Second class from the "Marathon" CS Test will include a few deferrals from Class 1 and leftovers already investigated. Cards should go out soon, starting with score of 99-based on numbers, may get to 98's. Where they go from there depends on response, and investigations. Stay patient and keep checking the mailbox.
BPD already used the "Departmental Needs" exemption on this class-so it should be straight up CS score for the next one. Good Luck


----------



## BostonIrish

Thank you very much, that information is greatly appreciated. I'll keep on waiting and see what happens. Thanks again!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

What's a "departmental needs exemption"? 

Serious question.


----------



## Bloodhound

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> What's a "departmental needs exemption"?
> 
> Serious question.


Females/minorities/language speakers


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Bloodhound said:


> Females/minorities/language speakers


Oh don't mind me... That's just blood coming out of my mouth from biting my tongue so hard.


----------



## pahapoika

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Oh don't mind me... That's just blood coming out of my mouth from biting my tongue so hard.


I feel your pain, man !

Spent many a year taking that test and they finally ran out of "special candidates" ?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

pahapoika said:


> I feel your pain, man !
> 
> Spent many a year taking that test and they finally ran out of "special candidates" ?


It's just ridiculous. I was never in the running for BPD, so it didn't affect me, never had a dog in the fight. However the fact that they'll bypass higher qualified candidates, to take those that fit certain sexual and ethnic criteria, aka affirmative action, has always been complete bullshit.

As Senator Cowboy, I propose bill HRou812: MQC hiring standards - henceforth, Most Qualified Candidate standards shall apply towards hiring practices under all government, state, and municipal positions of employment. Violations of such penalties shall be a reductions in funding for such agencies by 1/2, and removal of all director level and above positions.

Seriously, it's such bullshit. Let's take someone because they're a minority, over someone else who's more qualified. Hurts my brain, because there's no rational logic to it.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

_Seriously, it's such bullshit. Let's take someone because they're a minority, over someone else who's more qualified. Hurts my brain, because there's no rational logic to it._

If you were a flaming liberal it would make perfect sense, ...and I would be Sgt Scribbles


----------



## moeabu88

Right now it's females and veterans only. They told us when we had our first orientation that that's how they always do it, then the next list will be everybody else.


----------



## BostonIrish

Anyone know what the interview questions are like or what types of questions they are going to ask?


----------



## wwonka

BostonIrish said:


> Anyone know what the interview questions are like or what types of questions they are going to ask?


#1 Why do you want to Be a cop? 
#2 if buying a dozen donuts what's the breakdown of donuts?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

moeabu88 said:


> Right now it's females and veterans only. They told us when we had our first orientation that that's how they always do it, then the next list will be everybody else.


Vets earned their spot, by enlisting and serving the country. Because one's born with a vagina, they get the job over someone who may be more qualified...?

That's complete and utter HORSESHIT.


----------



## USAF3424

BostonIrish said:


> Anyone know what the interview questions are like or what types of questions they are going to ask?


There is no interview. You sit down with your BI and they go over the required items checklist. Also the first class pulled from the list is not always just vets and females. The majority of 52-13 (first class from the 2011 list) were civilians.


----------



## moeabu88

Well that's what we were told and everyone I did get to speak with during orientation were either a vet or just a female that got lucky. They did go far down on that list as well because I had a few buddies that are vets that scored a 96 and still got a letter.


----------



## Norfolk101

moeabu88 said:


> Well that's what we were told and everyone I did get to speak with during orientation were either a vet or just a female that got lucky. They did go far down on that list as well because I had a few buddies that are vets that scored a 96 and still got a letter.


If you're a vet, you are automatically getting a call no matter what you score. They bumped up all the vets ahead of the non-vets on the list. I scored a 99 and Im a non-vet, still no card. Crossing my fingers to get one in 2015!


----------



## BostonIrish

A few friends of mine are non-vets who got 100 and received cards the first time around. One of them is in the academy right now. Probably will be sending out cards to those who got 99 and possibly a 98 in january-february from what it sounds like.


----------



## BostonIrish

anyone hear any updates or at least rumors about the second class? I heard that the budget is low for putting on BPD officers, not sure if that's true or not.


----------

